# D'Urso condurrà La Pupa e il Secchione su Italia 1



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

*Barbara D'Urso*, che da quest'anno ha subìto un bel ridimensionamento in quel di Mediaset ed ora ha solo Pomeriggio 5 su Canale 5, sbarca su *Italia 1* dove condurrà la nuova edizione de *La Pupa e il Secchione*. Il programma, dopo dieci anni, *tornerà a svolgersi in studio ed in diretta *per volere della stessa conduttrice che ha spinto per questa formula, al costo di accettare di approdare sulla rete giovanile Mediaset. Le ultime due edizioni condotte rispettivamente da Paolo Ruffini ed Andrea Pucci, infatti, si erano svolte in esterna e registrate. 

Inoltre, sempre per volere della D'Urso stessa, tra i *concorrenti* ci saranno *personaggi famosi*.

In *giuria*, secondo quanto riportato da Dagospia, ci saranno *Barbara Alberti*, *Antonella Elia* e *Federico Fashion Style*.

L'edizione 2022 La Pupa e il Secchione partirà questa primavera, in prima serata, su Italia 1.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Barbara D'Urso*, che da quest'anno ha subìto un bel ridimensionamento in quel di Mediaset ed ora ha solo Pomeriggio 5 su Canale 5, sbarca su *Italia 1* dove condurrà la nuova edizione de *La Pupa e il Secchione*. Il programma, dopo dieci anni, *tornerà a svolgersi in studio ed in diretta *per volere della stessa conduttrice che ha spinto per questa formula, al costo di accettare di approdare sulla rete giovanile Mediaset. Le ultime due edizioni condotte rispettivamente da Paolo Ruffini ed Andrea Pucci, infatti, si erano svolte in esterna e registrate.
> 
> Inoltre, sempre per volere della D'Urso stessa, tra i *concorrenti* ci saranno *personaggi famosi*.
> 
> ...



Coi milioni che si è fatta non capisco perchè non si goda la vita invece che regredire a ste trasmissioni.

Ah già , la dipendenza da esibizionismo


----------



## Andris (20 Gennaio 2022)

ho paura a chiederlo ma chi è federico fashion style ?


----------



## UDG (20 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho paura a chiederlo ma chi è federico fashion style ?


Penso sia quel parrucchiere che ha un salone di bellezza che fanno vedere in tv


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Barbara D'Urso*, che da quest'anno ha subìto un bel ridimensionamento in quel di Mediaset ed ora ha solo Pomeriggio 5 su Canale 5, sbarca su *Italia 1* dove condurrà la nuova edizione de *La Pupa e il Secchione*. Il programma, dopo dieci anni, *tornerà a svolgersi in studio ed in diretta *per volere della stessa conduttrice che ha spinto per questa formula, al costo di accettare di approdare sulla rete giovanile Mediaset. Le ultime due edizioni condotte rispettivamente da Paolo Ruffini ed Andrea Pucci, infatti, si erano svolte in esterna e registrate.
> 
> Inoltre, sempre per volere della D'Urso stessa, tra i *concorrenti* ci saranno *personaggi famosi*.
> 
> ...


la pupa e il secchione in studio era stupendo, per fortuna lo han riportato dentro.
ma oh... la d'urso lo rovina sicuro.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Gennaio 2022)

ma coi tempi di oggi è ancora ammesso il titolo del programma?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho paura a chiederlo ma chi è federico fashion style ?


Ha partecipato all'ultima edizione di Ballando Con Le Stelle, è un parrucchiere. Pensavo fosse gay, invece ha pure la ragazza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Gennaio 2022)

Non sarà mai la Pupa e il Secchione senza Sgarbi e Mussolini...........


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Barbara D'Urso*, che da quest'anno ha subìto un bel ridimensionamento in quel di Mediaset ed ora ha solo Pomeriggio 5 su Canale 5, sbarca su *Italia 1* dove condurrà la nuova edizione de *La Pupa e il Secchione*. Il programma, dopo dieci anni, *tornerà a svolgersi in studio ed in diretta *per volere della stessa conduttrice che ha spinto per questa formula, al costo di accettare di approdare sulla rete giovanile Mediaset. Le ultime due edizioni condotte rispettivamente da Paolo Ruffini ed Andrea Pucci, infatti, si erano svolte in esterna e registrate.
> 
> Inoltre, sempre per volere della D'Urso stessa, tra i *concorrenti* ci saranno *personaggi famosi*.
> 
> ...


Ricordo che sbirciavo qualcosa delle prime edizioni, tantissimi anni fa, esclusivamente per la f.

Crescendo, ho iniziato a trovare le concorrenti brutte come la fame. Per lo più rifatte, innaturali, plastificate, ma soprattutto oche, arriviste, superficiali e gnucche, tutte caratteristiche che mi infastidiscono e mi rendono una persona sgradevole.

La d'Urso è la presentatrice perfetta per quella trasmissione.


----------



## Andris (20 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha partecipato all'ultima edizione di Ballando Con Le Stelle, è un parrucchiere. Pensavo fosse gay, invece ha pure la ragazza.


ah come quell'altro parrucchiere dei vip, l'ex marito della commentatrice della de filippi

ha rubato il nomignolo a bernardeschi...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Barbara D'Urso*, che da quest'anno ha subìto un bel ridimensionamento in quel di Mediaset ed ora ha solo Pomeriggio 5 su Canale 5, sbarca su *Italia 1* dove condurrà la nuova edizione de *La Pupa e il Secchione*. Il programma, dopo dieci anni, *tornerà a svolgersi in studio ed in diretta *per volere della stessa conduttrice che ha spinto per questa formula, al costo di accettare di approdare sulla rete giovanile Mediaset. Le ultime due edizioni condotte rispettivamente da Paolo Ruffini ed Andrea Pucci, infatti, si erano svolte in esterna e registrate.
> 
> Inoltre, sempre per volere della D'Urso stessa, tra i *concorrenti* ci saranno *personaggi famosi*.
> 
> ...


Mannaggia a chi dico io.


----------



## Zenos (20 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho paura a chiederlo ma chi è federico fashion style ?


Parrucchiere della D'Urso che si fa pagare centinaia di euro solo per mettere piede nel suo salone.


----------



## Raryof (20 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che sbirciavo qualcosa delle prime edizioni, tantissimi anni fa, esclusivamente per la f.
> 
> Crescendo, ho iniziato a trovare le concorrenti brutte come la fame. Per lo più rifatte, innaturali, plastificate, ma soprattutto oche, arriviste, superficiali e gnucche, tutte caratteristiche che mi infastidiscono e mi rendono una persona sgradevole.
> 
> La d'Urso è la presentatrice perfetta per quella trasmissione.


Ahaha questo è verissimo, per chi ha sulla trentina è assolutamente così, si è passati dal guardare i "pornazzi" sulle tv regionali di notte (quelli con i numeri in sovraimpressione) a programmi come questa roba qui che agli inizi poteva pure creare curiosità per via delle passere ma poi col tempo hanno fatto l'effetto posto, infatti anche io se vedo il bombone biondo rifatto ho il vomito che mi viene su, un esempio perfetto? la Cipriani, o barbie varie, c'è da dire che qui in Italia con Berlusca abbiamo sempre visto tanta passera in tv, ballerine di Sarabanda incluse alle 7 di sera, un mix quasi perfetto tra comicità e passera col risultato che i programmi comici non tirano più, la D'Urso è ultrasessantenne e in caduta libera e le passere sono state vestite o tolte (io ricordo pure programmi come Veline in estate, per scegliere un paio di tizie, roba assurda la tv, davvero..).


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sarà mai la Pupa e il Secchione senza Sgarbi e Mussolini...........


Sgarbi presidente della repubblica sarebbe fantastico, il discorso di fine anno poi sarebbe qualcosa da salvare seduta stante per non favorire la censura che gli verrebbe fatta.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahaha questo è verissimo, per chi ha sulla trentina è assolutamente così, si è passati dal guardare i "pornazzi" sulle tv regionali di notte (quelli con i numeri in sovraimpressione) a programmi come questa roba qui che agli inizi poteva pure creare curiosità per via delle passere ma poi col tempo hanno fatto l'effetto posto, infatti anche io se vedo il bombone biondo rifatto ho il vomito che mi viene su, un esempio perfetto? la Cipriani, o barbie varie, c'è da dire che qui in Italia con Berlusca abbiamo sempre visto tanta passera in tv, ballerine di Sarabanda incluse alle 7 di sera, un mix quasi perfetto tra comicità e passera col risultato che i programmi comici non tirano più, la D'Urso è ultrasessantenne e in caduta libera e le passere sono state vestite o tolte (io ricordo pure programmi come *Veline in estate*, per scegliere un paio di tizie, roba assurda la tv, davvero..).
> 
> Sgarbi presidente della repubblica sarebbe fantastico, il discorso di fine anno poi sarebbe qualcosa da salvare seduta stante per non favorire la censura che gli verrebbe fatta.


Che bomba l'ultima edizione del 2012. E quanti piedi scalzi durante gli stacchetti  . Storia della televisione per me <3 .


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho paura a chiederlo ma chi è federico fashion style ?


L'ho cercato su Google. E' il tizio visto in tv con la barba stampata o qualcosa del genere. Ha un sito dove vende "prodotti" come le "ciglia magnetiche". Ci sono anche profumi, fermagli e mollette. Nella pagina di un profumo è in foto con Nina Moric, e c'è la scritta "nuovo profumo Hedoné. Una sensualità animale ed una scia felina".
Ah, ha oltre un milione di "followers" su "Instagram".


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2022)

*Il programma parte ufficialmente il 15 marzo con il titolo "La Pupa e il Secchione Show".
Ecco il promo:*


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2022)

nelle ultime edizioni al'aperto c'erano delle gran raccomandate che non erano neanche tanto fighe.
alcune davvero mediocri.
inoltre pilotavano le eliminazioni con le domande finali più facili o difficili a seconda del soggetto.
spero si torni un po' a quel che era 15 anni fa.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nelle ultime edizioni al'aperto c'erano delle gran raccomandate che non erano neanche tanto fighe.
> alcune davvero mediocri.
> inoltre pilotavano le eliminazioni con le domande finali più facili o difficili a seconda del soggetto.
> *spero si torni un po' a quel che era 15 anni fa.*


Sogna


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

È iniziato!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

Che gnocca illegale Soleil!!!


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che gnocca illegale Soleil!!!


è quella con le tettone?


----------



## kekkopot (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho paura a chiederlo ma chi è federico fashion style ?


Ringraziando il cielo non lo so


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è quella con le tettone?


È un ex di uomini e donne che ha partecipato pure a Pechino express qualche anno fa e quest'anno al GF Vip. Ha origini americane.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È un ex di uomini e donne che ha partecipato pure a Pechino express qualche anno fa e quest'anno al GF Vip. Ha origini americane.


concordo comunque bella figliola


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

La D'Urso ha praticamente trasformato La Pupa e il secchione in Non è la D'Urso, con concorrenti tutta la gente che va da opinionista. Ah c'è pure Niccolò il fenomeno di Caduta Libera. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

Ecco il fintissimo quiz dove fanno finta di non sapere....


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

che trashata dio mio....


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> che trashata dio mio....


io ho staccato, senza Papi ,Sgarbi ,la Mussolini e gnagna più genuina non ne vale la pena


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io ho staccato, senza Papi ,Sgarbi ,la Mussolini e gnagna più genuina non ne vale la pena


Alla fine questo programma è una scusante per dare un contentino alla D'urso e ridimensionarla allo stesso tempo, visto che fa su Italia 1.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

Dio mio, un altro disgraziato.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio, un altro disgraziato.


Cioè sto qui sta con la Gucci? Mammamia, che mondo di cecati...


----------



## Kayl (15 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Coi milioni che si è fatta non capisco perchè non si goda la vita invece che regredire a ste trasmissioni.
> 
> Ah già , la dipendenza da esibizionismo


Beh direi centinaia dai, milioni sono troppi. Aspetta, parli di soldi o di uomini?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2022)

Che ciesso questa ahahahah.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La D'Urso ha praticamente trasformato La Pupa e il secchione in Non è la D'Urso, con concorrenti tutta la gente che va da opinionista. Ah c'è pure Niccolò il fenomeno di Caduta Libera. LOL.


tremendo, grossissima delusione.
sembra di guardare pomeriggio 5 con la d'urso al centro dell'universo, senza papi perde tanto ma con lei diventa addirittura un programma fastidioso.
secchioni che sembrano tronisti e pupe che sono solo ex di qualcuno...... ma sparati d'urso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2022)

e pensare che ci sono fior di autori con programmi bellissimi che non vengono cagati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Bastava vedere la pubblicità fastidiosissima con la D'Urso che si trasformava in mostro per capire che immondizia inveroconda era questa roba.

Tutte le volte che andava in onda quella pubblicità cambiavo canale.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Marzo 2022)

Ovviamente non l'ho visto, c'è qualche figa o è la discarica della plastica?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non l'ho visto, c'è qualche figa o è la discarica della plastica?



Visto venti minuti per curiosità. Ti dico solo che mi sono sdraiato tope ben più gnocche di quelle presenti, il che dovrebbe farti capire che di gnocca vera e prelibata non c'è né


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2022)

@fabri47 fa buoni ascolti?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> @fabri47 fa buoni ascolti?


Fa l'8 % fino a notte fonda e come le versioni in esterna, che erano meno costose. La rete si aspettava quantomeno la doppia cifra. Inoltre, martedì ha perso addirittura contro la replica di Stasera Tutto è Possibile.


----------



## Zenos (15 Aprile 2022)

Quando lo capiranno che la gente ha ormai il voltastomaco della D'Urso?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando lo capiranno che la gente ha ormai il voltastomaco della D'Urso?


Piersilvio lo ha capito, è stata comunque declassata in un anno da Canale 5 a Italia 1 e, con la scusa di tenere attiva la rete anche durante le feste, hanno testato prima la Branchetti nel periodo natalizio ed ora pare che vogliano mettere Veronica Gentili quest'estate a Pomeriggio 5 nel tentativo di togliere prima o poi la D'Urso anche da lì. La scusante è che non si vuole più il trash, ma la verità sono gli ascolti bassi dei suoi programmi ed il fatto di essersi inimicata i pupilli di Piersilvio come De Filippi e Signorini (che ormai hanno il controllo dell'azienda si può dire).


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Piersilvio lo ha capito, è stata comunque declassata in un anno da Canale 5 a Italia 1 e, con la scusa di tenere attiva la rete anche durante le feste, hanno testato prima la Branchetti nel periodo natalizio ed ora pare che vogliano mettere Veronica Gentili quest'estate a Pomeriggio 5 nel tentativo di togliere prima o poi la D'Urso anche da lì. La scusante è che non si vuole più il trash, ma la verità sono gli ascolti bassi dei suoi programmi ed il fatto di essersi inimicata i pupilli di Piersilvio come De Filippi e Signorini (che ormai hanno il controllo dell'azienda si può dire).


ma è tanto difficile, per un capo, dire alla d'urso di farsi un giro?
da come parli sembra che abbiano paura di sbatterla fuori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è tanto difficile, per un capo, dire alla d'urso di farsi un giro?
> da come parli sembra che abbiano paura di sbatterla fuori.



E' lei a farsi il giro nelle camere da letto...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Barbara D'Urso*, che da quest'anno ha subìto un bel ridimensionamento in quel di Mediaset ed ora ha solo Pomeriggio 5 su Canale 5, sbarca su *Italia 1* dove condurrà la nuova edizione de *La Pupa e il Secchione*. Il programma, dopo dieci anni, *tornerà a svolgersi in studio ed in diretta *per volere della stessa conduttrice che ha spinto per questa formula, al costo di accettare di approdare sulla rete giovanile Mediaset. Le ultime due edizioni condotte rispettivamente da Paolo Ruffini ed Andrea Pucci, infatti, si erano svolte in esterna e registrate.
> 
> Inoltre, sempre per volere della D'Urso stessa, tra i *concorrenti* ci saranno *personaggi famosi*.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre detestato questo genere di programmi, fin da ragazzino: sono la morte della TV di qualità. Il mio sogno più grande è vedere i palinsesti liberati da questa spazzatura immonda e deprimente. 
Detesto pure tutto il carrozzone mediatico che si portano dietro, gente che non sa fare 2+2, ma che si permette di pontificare su tutto e tutti.


----------

